# Udruga RODA > Samofinanciranje – Rodina rasprodaja >  R18-sklapanje stendera

## ivakika

dakle opet problem sa sklapanjem stendera-cetvrtak ujutro(26.11.)

Klamarica  :Grin:

----------


## Juroslav

a da probate vi organizirati to sklapanje štendera u srijedu navečer?

----------


## ivakika

ne moze jer su stenderi u skladistu, a prostor preuzimamo tek u cetvrtak ujutro

----------


## Juroslav

a onda barem u 5 ujutro   :Grin:  

četvrtak je ipak radni dan, i malo tko može uzeti slobodno za sklapanje štendera tak da se bude s tim i dalje kuburilo (pogotovo ak' klamarica i eki   :Love:  budu spriječene)

----------


## Frida

Ne mere, primopredaja je (najčešće) u pola devet, kada dolazi i kombi sa stvarima.

----------


## Juroslav

ma znam, zezam se

OT si dobila moj mail poslan u petak nekaj iz 11 sati?

----------


## klamarica

evo me...  :Smile: 

Pokušat ću doći odmah ujutro, ali neću znati točno kada do dan-dva prije jer mi stalno mijenjaju raspored na poslu...možda ću moći u pola 9, ali postoji mogućnost da ću moći tek oko 11...jel' to prekasno? :/

----------


## Dora06

Pokušat ću se zamijeniti na poslu za smjenu pa i ja uskočim sa klamaricom sklapati štendere   :Love:  .
Ako se zamjenim, a nadam se da kolegica neće praviti probleme mogu doći u 9 ali ostati samo do 11.30 jer jurim na posao u Zaprešić!

----------


## ivakika

11 nije prekasno-kad god stignes, dobro stignes  :Love:

----------


## klamarica

Super, jos cu se javiti kada tocno saznam kada sam slobodna...  :Smile:  

Dora06, svaka pomoc mi dobro dode...ako mozes, bilo bi super, hvala!  :Love:

----------


## Imga

klamarica i Dora06 - i ja sam vam spremna pomoći , ali isto još ne znam hoću li biti slobodna u četvrtak ujutro ili popodne

našla sam čak svoje imbuse   :Grin:

----------


## klamarica

samo ti nama dodi...   :Grin:  

 :Love:

----------


## Frida

> OT si dobila moj mail poslan u petak nekaj iz 11 sati?



sad vidla, dobri su   :Laughing:

----------


## Juroslav

> Juroslav prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> OT si dobila moj mail poslan u petak nekaj iz 11 sati?
> 
> 
> 
> sad vidla, dobri su


ma ne taj, onaj drugi kojim te pitam je li to - to (5 znamenki)

(Sorry kaj ti zachatavamo topic, Iv - ali barem je pri vrhu   :Grin:  )

----------


## Frida

evo odgovorila sam ti, gužva u inboxu pa previdim hrpu stvari.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Juroslav

:Kiss:

----------


## eki3

Evo i nas ovaj put sa imbusima(ako treba jos ljudi za stendere ako ne onda dodjemo vbez imbusa  :Wink:  ).

----------


## eki3

Evo i nas ovaj put sa imbusima(ako treba jos ljudi za stendere ako ne onda dodjemo vbez imbusa  :Wink:  ).

----------


## eki3

Sorry ljudi,Emi mi asistira!

----------


## eki3

E da mi smo od ujutro ziher.

----------


## Dora06

Dogovorila sam promjenu smjene za četvrtak tako da dolazim u četvrtak ujutro!
A kakve bi ja to imbuse trebala donjeti  :? ima neka određena veličina, moram se  opremiti  na vrijeme   :Smile:

----------


## Imga

šestica!

----------


## Dora06

Onda se vidimo u 9 sa šesticom   :Kiss:

----------


## Frida

Koja fantastična ekipa :D

----------


## Imga

:D

----------


## klamarica

:Dancing Fever:  super, oborit ćemo sve rekorde u sklapanju štendera...  :Grin:

----------


## klamarica

Vidimo se u 9...   :Kiss:

----------


## Dora06

I oborili smo  :D

----------


## klamarica

jesmo, jesmo...

hvala cure...   :Kiss:

----------


## Frida

Drage moje, hvala vam na savršeno obavljenom poslu  :Love:

----------


## ivakika

:D bravo curke

----------

